# Mailprobleme



## kido (12. Aug. 2012)

Laut meinen Logs habe ich massive Mailprobleme, die ich gerne beheben würde. Ich fange mal an mit der Aufzählung

In meiner Warteschlange habe ich aktuell 3 Mails drin 


```
-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
535266708C2     3411 Sun Aug 12 15:02:54  no-replay@meinemail.com
(host mx-ha03.web.de[213.165.67.104] refused to talk to me: 554-web.de  (mxweb003) Nemesis ESMTP Service not available 554-No SMTP service 554  invalid DNS PTR resource record)
                                         adresse@web.de

B70716708BE     2467 Wed Aug  8 09:33:46 noreply@meinemail.com 
(lost connection with smtp.a1.net[213.33.98.149] while receiving the initial server greeting)
                                         adresse@adresse.de

D0E9E6708C1     5057 Sun Aug 12 15:02:52 noreply@meinemail.com 
(host mx-ha03.web.de[213.165.67.104] refused to talk to me: 554-web.de  (mxweb005) Nemesis ESMTP Service not available 554-No SMTP service 554  invalid DNS PTR resource record)
                                         adresse@web.de

-- 12 Kbytes in 3 Requests.
```
Von web.de selbst kann ich mails versenden. Ebenso auch von freemailern an web.de. Warum werden diese Mails nicht zugestellt. Irgendwann muss doch ein reject kommen.


----------



## mare (12. Aug. 2012)

Kann es sein, dass für deinen Server keinen PTR gesetzt ist.


----------



## kido (13. Aug. 2012)

Wie kann ich denn genau einen PTR setzen bzw. wo genau mache ich das? Geht das auch mit ispconfig oder wo genau mache ich das? Ich höre davon zum ersten Mal wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## mare (13. Aug. 2012)

PTR Resource Record


----------



## kido (13. Aug. 2012)

Auf den Artikel bin ich auch schon gestoßen. Wie genau wird dieser Eintrag angelegt. In meinem Domainrobot finde ich nichts zum Thema PTR.


----------

